# ZEN3 RAM CHOICE: 3200Mhz CL14 Vs 3600MHZ Cl16 or 4000Mhz Cl19!



## zanatos (Feb 11, 2021)

Hi all,





i need to decide TODAY which 32GB (2x 16gb) Ram kits i should choose. 
The Ram stick will be set to their XMP profile and won't be overclocked
The PC will be used for 4k gaming and heavy file encodings (video)

The ram sticks will be TRIDENT Z ROYAL 
the links of the sticks are here. The third choice comes only in 64GB so unless it rocks and you suggest it it won't be my first choice

1: 
Trident Z Royal
DDR4-4000MHz CL19-19-19-39 1.35V
32GB (2x16GB)

2:
Trident Z Royal
DDR4-3200MHz CL14-14-14-34 1.35V
32GB (2x16GB)

3:
Trident Z Royal DDR4-3600MHz CL16-22-22-42 1.45V 64GB (2x32GB)

4:
G.Skill F4-3600C16D-32GTRSC  CL16-19-19-39 1.35V 32GB (2X16GB)


----------



## TumbleGeorge (Feb 11, 2021)

For your old system in profile?


----------



## kayjay010101 (Feb 11, 2021)

Especially with 4K gaming, we're talking less than a percent difference from the worst to the best. Personally I'd go with the 3200-CL14 DIMMs as you can pretty much guarantee that they run at 3600-CL14 as well and that's pretty much the best you can get on Zen 3 (If you're really lucky you might be able to get 3800-CL14).

Go with whichever's cheapest IMO. 4000MHz is probably not ideal as that's not very easy to get running on Zen 3, very few chips can do FCLK 2000. So out of your choices the 3600-CL16 kit would be the worst, but probably the cheapest, and after that the 3200-CL14 kit would bethe best by far. The 64GB kit has terrible timings anyway so I wouldn't bother.


----------



## zanatos (Feb 11, 2021)

thank you!!!  so 3200Mhz CL14 it is... i will upload my second pc specs btw on my profile


----------



## Countryside (Feb 11, 2021)

Would like to know mobo thats in use, assuming its 550 or 570 mobo i would recommend this G.skill


----------



## zanatos (Feb 11, 2021)

Asus X570 Hero..



kayjay010101 said:


> Especially with 4K gaming, we're talking less than a percent difference from the worst to the best. Personally I'd go with the 3200-CL14 DIMMs as you can pretty much guarantee that they run at 3600-CL14 as well and that's pretty much the best you can get on Zen 3 (If you're really lucky you might be able to get 3800-CL14).
> 
> Go with whichever's cheapest IMO. 4000MHz is probably not ideal as that's not very easy to get running on Zen 3, very few chips can do FCLK 2000. So out of your choices the 3600-CL16 kit would be the worst, but probably the cheapest, and after that the 3200-CL14 kit would bethe best by far. The 64GB kit has terrible timings anyway so I wouldn't bother.


question! why the the 3600Mhz is the worst choice? the 32GB one... it is available while the 3200Mhz is on backorder.



Countryside said:


> Would like to know mobo thats in use, assuming its 550 or 570 mobo i would recommend this G.skill


this build is empahis on RGB that's why i want the Z royal...


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Feb 11, 2021)

3200 CL14 out of those kits..... The 4000 CL19 kit would be my second choice only because it should tweak fine to 3600/3800.


----------



## Countryside (Feb 11, 2021)

Or this one F4-3600C16Q-32GTZNC 4x8 also this is in your motherboards qlv.
​


zanatos said:


> Asus X570 Hero..
> 
> 
> question! why the the 3600Mhz is the worst choice? the 32GB one... it is available while the 3200Mhz is on backorder.
> ...



In my experience 3200 is obvious and 3600 is the sweet spot above that is waste of money they become too expensive.


----------



## zanatos (Feb 11, 2021)

I trust you guys. i feel a bit stupid. is CL14 so much better? i though Mhz are more important. the 3200mhz on amazon is out of stock but i rather order it than the 3600Mhz (which is cheaper?)


----------



## ratirt (Feb 11, 2021)

zanatos said:


> I trust you guys. i feel a bit stupid. is CL14 so much better? i though Mhz are more important. the 3200mhz on amazon is out of stock but i rather order it than the 3600Mhz (which is cheaper?)


There is a price difference between 3200 CL14 and 3600 CL16 (same brand). You can get the 3200 CL14 oc'ed and they will perfectly work as 3600 CL16.
My ram does that no problem. So what's the point of buying 3600 CL16 for a higher price or even 4000 CL19?


----------



## zanatos (Feb 11, 2021)

ratirt said:


> There is a price difference between 3200 CL14 and 3600 CL16 (same brand). You can get the 3200 CL14 oc'ed and they will perfectly work as 3600 CL16.
> My ram does that no problem. So what's the point of buying 3600 CL16 for a higher price or even 4000 CL19?


The higher price is for the Cl14! seems latency is more price sensitive...  from an inventory point of view i would have gotten the 3600Mhz but people suggest the Cl14...



oxrufiioxo said:


> 200 CL14 out of those kits..... The 4000 CL19 kit would be my second choice only because it should tweak fine to 3600/3800.


you have amazing PCs! man wish i could be like you


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Feb 11, 2021)

The difference is that 3200 kit will work at 3600/3800 with tighter timings than the 2 3600 kits you have listed...... If the 3600 16-19-19-39 kit is way cheaper it's fine and a good compromise as far as cost vs performance as long as its 40 ish cheaper or more.... It's a pretty popular choice. 

Although gaming at 4k even with a 3090 you wouldn't need to tweak any of these kits even running the 4000 kit without your infinity fabric synced likely won't make a difference.


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Feb 11, 2021)

Get the 3200mhz cl 14. Other options have not so desirable latency


----------



## kayjay010101 (Feb 11, 2021)

zanatos said:


> The higher price is for the Cl14! seems latency is more price sensitive...  from an inventory point of view i would have gotten the 3600Mhz but people suggest the Cl14...


The 3200-CL14 kit is almost certainly Samsung B-die; which is the best die for overclocking. Can easily overclock that to 3600 CL14 or even 3800 CL14 if lucky. That's why it costs a premium. The 3600MHz kit is definitely not B-die looking at the timings (B-die is usually CLX-X-X-X*2, while that die is CLX-X+3-X+3-X*2+7), so will be worse at overclocking. Comes at a cheaper cost as a result.


----------



## freeagent (Feb 11, 2021)

I asked a similar question a couple of months ago. I went with Royals and Black and Whites both in 3200 C14 but not at the same time.. The Royals are the better bin for certain.. but both are good. I bought the B+Ws because I read 2021 might be tough for hardware.. lol and they are supposed to be for my kids machine when its ready.


----------



## kayjay010101 (Feb 11, 2021)

zanatos said:


> I trust you guys. i feel a bit stupid. is CL14 so much better? i though Mhz are more important. the 3200mhz on amazon is out of stock but i rather order it than the 3600Mhz (which is cheaper?)


MHz is better in terms of performance - but latency is important too. 3200 CL14 has 10ns of latency, and so does 3600 CL16. But the 3600 will be better as the clock is faster. Latency-wise they're equal.
In this case though, the MEMCLK (MHz) & CAS latency (CL) is not the whole story. The 3600 CL16 kit has undesirable secondary timings (19-19-39) which means it will be worse than 3200 CL14 (14-14-28)


----------



## londiste (Feb 11, 2021)

Zen2/3 benefit from higher speeds as long as MCLK is 1:1, generally that is somewhere between DDR4-3600 and DDR4-4000 depending on the specific CPU.
The helps the latency between cores and helps with a fairly small but overall performance boost regardless of latency.

When it comes to latency:
4000CL19 is 9.5ns
3200CL14 is 8.75ns
3600CL16 is 8.88ns

If price is not the concern, go for the DDR4-4000 CL19 sticks and possibly run on lower clocks and tightened timings if CPU cannot take on 4000.

If you do not want to deal with doing any tweaking yourself, a DDR4-3600 CL16 kit would be the best option but look for a kit where secondary timings are also 16 cycles.
Again, if price is not a concern, the same Trident Z Royal has good kits exactly like that:








						F4-3600C16D-32GTRG - G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd.
					

Trident Z Royal DDR4-3600 CL16-16-16-36 1.35V 32GB (2x16GB) Trident Z Royal is the latest addition to the Trident Z flagship family and features a crown jewel design. Meticulously crafted to display just the right amount of light refraction, the patented crystalline light bar scatters the RGB...




					www.gskill.com
				











						F4-3600C16D-32GTRS - G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd.
					

Trident Z Royal DDR4-3600 CL16-16-16-36 1.35V 32GB (2x16GB) Trident Z Royal is the latest addition to the Trident Z flagship family and features a crown jewel design. Meticulously crafted to display just the right amount of light refraction, the patented crystalline light bar scatters the RGB...




					www.gskill.com
				




Edit:
Well, there are also DDR4-3600 kits with CL14 (DDR4-3600MHz CL14-15-15-35 1.45V) which I bet come with an even steeper price:








						F4-3600C14D-32GTRS - G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd.
					

Trident Z Royal DDR4-3600 CL14-15-15-35 1.45V 32GB (2x16GB) Trident Z Royal is the latest addition to the Trident Z flagship family and features a crown jewel design. Meticulously crafted to display just the right amount of light refraction, the patented crystalline light bar scatters the RGB...




					www.gskill.com
				











						F4-3600C14D-32GTRG - G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd.
					

Trident Z Royal DDR4-3600 CL14-15-15-35 1.45V 32GB (2x16GB) Trident Z Royal is the latest addition to the Trident Z flagship family and features a crown jewel design. Meticulously crafted to display just the right amount of light refraction, the patented crystalline light bar scatters the RGB...




					www.gskill.com


----------



## kapone32 (Feb 11, 2021)

oxrufiioxo said:


> The difference is that 3200 kit will work at 3600/3800 with tighter timings than the 2 3600 kits you have listed...... If the 3600 16-19-19-39 kit is way cheaper it's fine and a good compromise as far as cost vs performance as long as its 40 ish cheaper or more.... It's a pretty popular choice.
> 
> Although gaming at 4k even with a 3090 you wouldn't need to tweak any of these kits even running the 4000 kit without your infinity fabric synced likely won't make a difference.


I thought that the thought process for RAM was the other way around. The faster RAM could give tighter timings at lower speeds?


----------



## freeagent (Feb 11, 2021)

My Royal 3200C14 can run 3200 12-12-12- with 1.5v and 3600 12-12-12 1.6v.. pretty decent.. They are running 3800 14-14-14 right now with 1.5. Probably wouldn't be able to do that with those C16 sticks.. or maybe you could not sure.. these are my first sticks of DDR4 because I moved from under DDR3 my rock.


----------



## Bones (Feb 11, 2021)

Grab the 3200 CL14 kit, OC it to 3600/3800 with stock timings or however you want and call it a day.


----------



## zanatos (Feb 11, 2021)

oxrufiioxo said:


> .





freeagent said:


> My Royal 3200C14 can run 3200 12-12-12- with 1.5v and 3600 12-12-12 1.6v.. pretty decent.. They are running 3800 14-14-14 right now with 1.5. Probably wouldn't be able to do that with those C16 sticks.. or maybe you could not sure.. these are my first sticks of DDR4 because I moved from under DDR3 my rock.


when i receive mine (don't know when) i will ask you advice on how to Oc them to 3600mhz or even higher!



londiste said:


> Zen2/3 benefit from higher speeds as long as MCLK is 1:1, generally that is somewhere between DDR4-3600 and DDR4-4000 depending on the specific CPU.
> The helps the latency between cores and helps with a fairly small but overall performance boost regardless of latency.
> 
> When it comes to latency:
> ...


The 3600Mhz Cl14 is almost nowhere to be found...... even the 3200Mhz is difficult to get...  In Europe at least.


----------



## freeagent (Feb 11, 2021)

zanatos said:


> when i receive mine (don't know when) i will ask you advice on how to Oc them to 3600mhz or even higher!
> 
> 
> The 3600Mhz Cl14 is almost nowhere to be found...... even the 3200Mhz is difficult to get...  In Europe at least.


I am not the guy you want to talk to for overclock advice lol   

There are plenty of skilled clockers here


----------



## ThrashZone (Feb 11, 2021)

zanatos said:


> Asus X570 Hero..
> 
> 
> question! why the the 3600Mhz is the worst choice? the 32GB one... it is available while the 3200Mhz is on backorder.
> ...


Hi,
No actually on amd 3600c16 is the best choice seeing it's already near the top frequency and only at 1.35v dimm voltage
3200c14 would need more dimm voltage for 3600 and that produces heat.

4000c19 would be a good intel kit not amd.

Overclocking it is as easy as installing ryzen memory config and go.


----------



## zanatos (Feb 11, 2021)

So ryzen one which one is the best. The last person suggested 3600mhz.


----------



## kayjay010101 (Feb 11, 2021)

Best = 3200 CL14, set to 3600 and forget it (might need to bump voltage a tiny bit, but B-die can run safely 24/7 upto 1.5V so set it to 1.4V and it should be no problem)
Budget included, the 4000MHz kit (is it cheaper?) might be better bumped down to 3600 and timings tightened accordingly.


----------



## freeagent (Feb 11, 2021)

I've been looking for C14 stuff for the last couple of weeks, gonzo alonzo. I knew I should have gotten more. I saw 2 Trident kits left sold by Newegg, one a 16GB and the other 32GB both 3200 14-14-14. But right now I am in the market for a PSU I don't really need more than 16GB.. although dual rank is kind of fun, can be a bit more finicky..


----------



## ThrashZone (Feb 11, 2021)

Hi,
More dimm voltage = More heat = more errors.



zanatos said:


> So ryzen one which one is the best. The last person suggested 3600mhz.


No I suggested 3600c16 there is also 3600c15 which is also good


----------



## zanatos (Feb 11, 2021)

I do not want to overclock. I just want to have fast memory for gaming at 4k. I will use xmp profiles


----------



## thesmokingman (Feb 11, 2021)

zanatos said:


> 1:
> Trident Z Royal
> DDR4-4000MHz CL19-19-19-39 1.35V
> 32GB (2x16GB)
> ...



1: not very tight timings despite the Royal branding. F4-4000C17D-32GTZRB...








						G.SKILL TridentZ RGB Series 32GB (2 x 16GB) 288-Pin PC RAM DDR4 4000 (PC4 32000) Desktop Memory Model F4-4000C17D-32GTZRB - Newegg.com
					

Buy G.SKILL TridentZ RGB Series 32GB (2 x 16GB) 288-Pin PC RAM DDR4 4000 (PC4 32000) Desktop Memory Model F4-4000C17D-32GTZRB with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com
				




2. Standard B-die timings despite Royal branding

3. More Royal branding but with crap IC

4. Ugh... why?


----------



## oobymach (Feb 11, 2021)

for 5800x I would suggest a 4000-4400mhz kit like the one below.









						G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series 32GB (2 x 16GB) 288-Pin PC RAM DDR4 4000 (PC4 32000) Desktop Memory Model F4-4000C18D-32GVK - Newegg.com
					

Buy G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series 32GB (2 x 16GB) 288-Pin PC RAM DDR4 4000 (PC4 32000) Desktop Memory Model F4-4000C18D-32GVK with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com


----------



## zanatos (Feb 16, 2021)

Hi,

it seems the Cl14 sticks are incredible hard to find...
shall i got 3600Mhz Cl16? will i notice a difference? Thank you!


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Feb 16, 2021)

zanatos said:


> Hi,
> 
> it seems the Cl14 sticks are incredible hard to find...
> shall i got 3600Mhz Cl16? will i notice a difference? Thank you!



Unlikely, they should be similar assuming its at least 16-19-19-39 or better..... I will say in my experiences stock XMP/DOCP are pretty terrible though sub timings wise.... CJR/DJR/Micron memory is harder to tweak in my experiences than Samsung B die... The only reason to buy 3600 16-16-16 or 3200 14-14-14 is if you're gonna tweak it yourself otherwise it isn't worth it.


----------



## zanatos (Feb 16, 2021)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Unlikely, they should be similar assuming its at least 16-19-19-39 or better..... I will say in my experiences stock XMP/DOCP are pretty terrible though sub timings wise.... CJR/DJR/Micron memory is harder to tweak in my experiences than Samsung B die... The only reason to buy 3600 16-16-16 or 3200 14-14-14 is if you're gonna tweak it yourself otherwise it isn't worth it.


I am not going to tweak anything. i will run stock XMP/DOCP unless i find someone who has used the ramms and can give exact timing... so what should i do?

Why people say Samsung B die si the best?



oxrufiioxo said:


> Unlikely, they should be similar assuming its at least 16-19-19-39 or better..... I will say in my experiences stock XMP/DOCP are pretty terrible though sub timings wise.... CJR/DJR/Micron memory is harder to tweak in my experiences than Samsung B die... The only reason to buy 3600 16-16-16 or 3200 14-14-14 is if you're gonna tweak it yourself otherwise it isn't worth it.


I will run games at 4K with everything on (assuming my 3080 can run it!


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Feb 16, 2021)

zanatos said:


> I am not going to tweak anything. i will run stock XMP/DOCP unless i find someone who has used the ramms and can give exact timing... so what should i do?
> 
> Why people say Samsung B die si the best?



Because decently binned kits can run higher mhz at lower timings than any of the other memory ic and to me you can tweak bdie with your eyes closed and get good results my worse kit of it does 3800 16-16-16 out of 5 kits the others do 3800 14/15 ish with one doing 3800 13-13-13.... 

Again if you're not gonna tweak them yourself bdie isn't worth it. Even then most people go with cheaper hynix or micron kits and get decent enough performance.


----------



## zanatos (Feb 16, 2021)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Because decently binned kits can run higher mhz at lower timings than any of the other memory ic and to me you can tweak bdie with your eyes closed and get good results my worse kit of it does 3800 16-16-16 out of 5 kits the others do 3800 14/15 ish with one doing 3800 13-13-13....
> 
> Again if you're not gonna tweak them yourself bdie isn't worth it. Even then most people go with cheaper hynix or micron kits and get decent enough performance.



First of all thank you replying to me. i appreciate it. all the knowledge you are sharing is welcome.

i am getting pissed at trying to find CL14 memory (got my hands on some really good one but i do not like RGB effect- yes i am vain). what is the reason to tweak? so i should go for higher Mhz? and what is B-die?


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Feb 16, 2021)

Do not expect 4 ram sticks to be ran at 4000MHz ( IF clock 2000MHz).

3200MHz RAM clock is the sweetspot for Ryzen , afterall it is the maximum listed speed for driving RAM and anything above is OC with diminishing returns at best apart from some barely tangible readable higher benchmark score here and there. I
type this after I bought a 2x8GB 4000MHz kit based on some "obscure" news that 2000MHz Infinity Fabric Clock attainable with new AGESA , confirmed.
So I bought another RAM kit of the same brand and model only to be disappointed of the total ~£200 "sidegrade" I just made because:
a) even with new AGESA ,my Ryzen can't push above 3600MHz 4 dimms without stability issues.
b) this new double ram kit , after tweaks it barely! matches the previous ram setup.
Le:
1) the old: 4 dual rank , dual sided , vanilla spec 8GB 2133MHz sticks @ 3200MHz C16 24/7 with 3333MHz benchable;
2) the new : 4 single rank , single sided , 8 GB 4000MHz sticks (Samsung B-die) @3200 C13 so far that low of cas latency;
.


----------



## zanatos (Feb 17, 2021)

dont whant to set it' said:


> Do not expect 4 ram sticks to be ran at 4000MHz ( IF clock 2000MHz).
> 
> 3200MHz RAM clock is the sweetspot for Ryzen , afterall it is the maximum listed speed for driving RAM and anything above is OC with diminishing returns at best apart from some barely tangible readable higher benchmark score here and there. I
> type this after I bought a 2x8GB 4000MHz kit based on some "obscure" news that 2000MHz Infinity Fabric Clock attainable with new AGESA , confirmed.
> ...



so what do you and others think about this DIMMS?


			https://www.computeruniverse.net/de/gskill-trident-z-royal-rgb-silber-16gb-ddr4-16gtrs-ram-mehrfarbig-beleuchtet


----------



## londiste (Feb 17, 2021)

Keep in mind that if you do not want to enter things manually or tweak, marketed speed and timings should match your system capabilities. GSkill modules have SPD profiles only for the marketed speed and timings and the next slower profile is DDR4-2133. So, when you buy DDR4-4400 modules and it does not run at that speed (4400 and Ryzen it surely will not) and you need to find and enter configuration manually. That is why I would recommend going for DDR4-3600.

Selecting 3600 from your link shows even F4-3600C16D-16GTRS (DDR4-3600 16-16-16-36) are available - go for those.


			https://www.computeruniverse.net/de/gskill-trident-z-royal-silber-16gb-ddr4-16gtrs-ram-mehrfarbig-beleuchtet


----------



## zanatos (Feb 18, 2021)

so 3600Mhz Cl16 is better (NO TWEAKING) from 3200Mhz Cl14???


----------



## londiste (Feb 18, 2021)

3200 CL14 has a little bit better latency.
3600 CL16 has better bandwidth and specifically with Ryzens also runs IF at higher clock (keeping 1:1 with memory clock) that tends to help a little with multicore performance due to slight inter-core latency improvement.


----------



## Zach_01 (Feb 18, 2021)

Yeah, no need to spend a fortune on RAM. The GPU is still No1 part for better gaming performance.
3600MHz CL16-16-16-16-36/38, or 16-18-18-18-36/38 will be more than just fine.
If you dont want to spend much at all, a 3600MHz CJR/DJR CL16-19-19-19-38 is the way to go.


----------



## zanatos (Feb 18, 2021)

So a 4000Mhz with CS18 18-20-20-42
is acceptable?


			https://www.computeruniverse.net/de/gskill-trident-z-royal-silber-32gb-ddr4-32gtrs-k4-ram-mehrfarbig-beleuchtet-2


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Feb 18, 2021)

Depends, your cpu might run the if at half speed and then you will have to go in and manually tweak everything to 3800 or 3600 and with 4000 CL18 it could be a crappy ic


3600 16-16-16 is a much safer choice.


----------



## freeagent (Feb 18, 2021)

3600 cl16 has better bandwidth and lower latency then 3200c12 at least in Aida.. 4000 c18 seems pretty loose to me..


----------



## zanatos (Feb 18, 2021)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Depends, your cpu might run the if at half speed and then you will have to go in and manually tweak everything to 3800 or 3600 and with 4000 CL18 it could be a crappy ic
> 
> 
> 3600 16-16-16 is a much safer choice.


 it has been decided!!!


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 19, 2021)

dont whant to set it' said:


> Do not expect 4 ram sticks to be ran at 4000MHz ( IF clock 2000MHz).
> 
> 3200MHz RAM clock is the sweetspot for Ryzen , afterall it is the maximum listed speed for driving RAM and anything above is OC with diminishing returns at best apart from some barely tangible readable higher benchmark score here and there. I
> type this after I bought a 2x8GB 4000MHz kit based on some "obscure" news that 2000MHz Infinity Fabric Clock attainable with new AGESA , confirmed.
> ...


4 sticks of Muskin Redline Black 4000 sticks running 1:1 FLCK. It's rock solid at 3838 16-19-19-39 on 1.37v. They are stable at 4000 1:1, but I have to loosen up to cl18.  Running Thaiphoon, the IC's comes up as "undefined". So, it is completely obtainable.


----------



## zanatos (Feb 23, 2021)

PaulieG said:


> 4 sticks of Muskin Redline Black 4000 sticks running 1:1 FLCK. It's rock solid at 3838 16-19-19-39 on 1.37v. They are stable at 4000 1:1, but I have to loosen up to cl18.  Running Thaiphoon, the IC's comes up as "undefined". So, it is completely obtainable.


 I placed my order! i will get the ones that come first!



			https://www.computeruniverse.net/de/gskill-trident-z-royal-silber-16gb-ddr4-16gtrs-ram-mehrfarbig-beleuchtet
		


and from amazon these






						G.SKILL DDR4 32GB PC 3200 CL14 KIT 32GTRS TZ Roya: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
					

G.SKILL DDR4 32GB PC 3200 CL14 KIT (2x16GB) 32GTRS TZ Roya - Kostenloser Versand ab 29€. Jetzt bei Amazon.de bestellen!



					www.amazon.de
				




i prefer the first choice but if the second ships before hand,...


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 23, 2021)

zanatos said:


> I placed my order! i will get the ones that come first!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had the first set of Royals you linked for about 2 days, then sent them back. They were Hynix A-Die. They worked well at XMP, but they were really difficult to clock higher or tighten timings unless you put way more vdimm through them than I was comfortable with.

Update: With my new 5600x and Asus Strix B550, the Mushkins are now running 4000 1:1 FCLK 16-19-19-39. Really fast sticks, but still no idea on the IC's. I think I may start a thread later to see if anyone can identify the IC's based on Thaiphoon and Zen Timing info.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Feb 23, 2021)

PaulieG said:


> I had the first set of Royals you linked for about 2 days, then sent them back. They were Hynix A-Die. They worked well at XMP, but they were really difficult to clock higher or tighten timings unless you put way more vdimm through them than I was comfortable with.




Hynix has ram that runs 16-16-16-36? Would love to see a Thaiphoon reading on them


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 23, 2021)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Hynix has ram that runs 16-16-16-36? Would love to see a Thaiphoon reading on them


Mine were actually 3200 CL16 not 3600. I'm pretty sure I still have a screenshot from when I first got them. I'll post it this evening. I was really hoping for B-die. Here is the Amazon link from the kit I bought:

G.Skill 32GB DDR4 Trident Z Royal Silver 3200Mhz PC4-25600 CL16 1.35V Dual Channel Kit (2x16GB) at Amazon.com


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Feb 23, 2021)

PaulieG said:


> Mine were actually 3200 CL16 not 3600. I'm pretty sure I still have a screenshot from when I first got them. I'll post it this evening. I was really hoping for B-die. Here is the Amazon link from the kit I bought:
> 
> G.Skill 32GB DDR4 Trident Z Royal Silver 3200Mhz PC4-25600 CL16 1.35V Dual Channel Kit (2x16GB) at Amazon.com



Ok that makes more sense.... 3600 16-16-16 and 3200 14-14-14 I'm pretty sure is only Bdie....


Anything with looser Timings is either hynix/micron or poorly binned Bdie.


----------

